# Mid-America Reformed Seminary Job Opening: Director of Enrollment Management



## R. Andrew Compton (May 15, 2019)

Mid-America Reformed Seminary (located in Chicagoland) is currently seeking a full-time Director of Enrollment Management (DEM). 

*Summary: *The Director of Enrollment Management (DEM) is responsible for student recruitment and retention. The DEM will handle all student recruitment responsibilities, including generating leads, organizing campus visits, representing the Seminary at various events, and administrative duties related to the position. 

*Qualifications*
• Bachelor’s degree required. Master of Divinity or Theological Studies preferred 
• Work experience in higher education, pastoral ministry, or church administration preferred 
• Proficient with Microsoft Office tools 
• Excellent verbal and written communications skills 
• Willingness to travel 

*Accountability*: The Vice-President of Advancement

*Detailed duties and responsibilities as Director of Enrollment*
• formulate and implement an overall student recruitment and retention plan 
• follow up on student leads 
• generate leads through alumni and pastoral contact 
• correspond with students from the first point of contact until matriculation 
• organize and host campus visits 
• compile student application materials and maintain files 
• manage admissions office database 
• provide input for effective promotional material, marketing, and social media interaction 
• maintain admissions forms and informational material 
• provide admissions/enrollment analysis/data as required 
• represent seminary at events 
• serve on financial aid committee 
• serve as Designated School Official for international student services 

Applicants may send their cover letter and resume to [email protected].

-------------------------------

http://www.midamerica.edu/news/2019/05/99/-student-recruiting-position-opening

Reactions: Like 3


----------

